# Anti-Depressants.



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a doctors appointment Friday to get on an anti-depressant, but the doctor who will be prescribing it isn't the doctor who has been seeing me. What do I tell him?


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I was looking for the same thing last week.I did a search on the internet and typed in Dr. Drossman + remeron and a v. good article on treatments for ibs and antidepressants came up.Sorry I cant link you to it I'm really a novice with computers.If you can't find it I'll give you more info. gilly


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi, what sort of IBS are you suffering from? I have IBS-C and have recently (2 weeks ago) started taking an SSRI (Paxil). It helps to block pain messages between brain/gut. It is typically used for anxiety/depression. I have found that because of the IBS I am increasing anxious/depressed.So far I have noticed a reduction in pain, but I will be able to tell in 2-4 weeks.Apparently, it has worked well for some on this site.Check out the anti-depressant link on the home page.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I was just on Remeron and I have to say that I really didn't like it. It make me vomit and I was so tired that I literally couldn't get out of bed. I went to visit my parents in England and it drugged me so badly that I don't actually remember arriving in England or most of the day I arrived. I stopped taking it that night and I immediately felt better. I'd ask about Paxil or Celera, they're good stuff too and most people here I think are on Paxil.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

HiI was on Paxil for about 3 months and it helped me a LOT. It helped with my IBS and i'm not depressed or too anxious anymore. Since getting off the stuff my IBS has stayed pretty good too. It's almost totally undercontrol now I think. So I highly recommend it.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Mothernaturesdaughter..Glad to hear of your success.. how long before the IBS symptom reduction peaked? I have been on it for 2 weeks, have already noticed a reduction of pain, but was wondering if I can expect more improvement.Thanks!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I have the same question as Meg above. I've been on Paxil for 2-3 weeks now and have seen a big improvement in symptoms but the anxiety is still there somewhat. When will it peak?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey,I'm looking for a new med since Remeron made me so ill. My doctor suggested Paxil but I was wondering if any of you felt sick to your stomachs while taking it, or other weird side effects?Thnx,Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Kestrel,I didn't feel sick but for the 1st 3 days when I was taking the full dose I felt light headed and somewhat panicky. Not bad enough to go home from work but I couldn't think straight. I halved the dose and came right in a day, I feel nothing now at all after a couple of weeks. It pays to stick with the intitial side-effect stage, your body can take up to 10 days to get used to it. I'm now wondering if I should up my dose again to see if it works better, although I've heard it can take up to 6 weeks to work to full potential.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi kestrel,for the first week and a half i was nauseous until noon, and then tired around 5pm. i was taking my dose in the PM, 20mg/day. i might have been a zombie if i was taking it in the morning.. not sure.anyway, i've been on it for 3 weeks now.. and feel pretty good. my IBS has already started improving, and i'm not tired at you, back to my regular training/exercise routine. no problem! i guess everybody's different. this drug is the first to really relieve the pain that comes with IBS (for me).good luck!


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Kestrel. Great to see you again! I am on Paxil 10mg, and I didn't experience any side effects. Although it has calmed down my anxiety (I think you feel about the same as me), lately I have been getting upset more. I think it's because I'm trying to wean myself off Paxil, but at the same time I think I should stay on it. I'd say give it a try.


----------

